# 45 days salary compensation to the company - How is it computed?



## chickenmiley (May 22, 2015)

I am working in one of the companies in JLT as a nurse assistant and I have 3 years DMCC residential visa limited contract. I have been working with them for 5 months now and about to resign to trasfer to a government facility. My company is asking me to pay 45 days of my salary as per DMCC policy. In our field, we are required to render over time and are being paid accordingly. I have no problem paying the 45 days salary to the company as a compensation to my resignation. However, my company said that they have to include my over time pay on their computation. So my question is, how is the 45 days compensation computed? I understand that I'm working in a freezone company but according to Ministry of Labor, over time salary should not be included on the computation.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Go to the freezone labour office and they will have the answer for you.



janeskyhernz said:


> I am working in one of the companies in JLT as a nurse assistant and I have 3 years DMCC residential visa limited contract. I have been working with them for 5 months now and about to resign to trasfer to a government facility. My company is asking me to pay 45 days of my salary as per DMCC policy. In our field, we are required to render over time and are being paid accordingly. I have no problem paying the 45 days salary to the company as a compensation to my resignation. However, my company said that they have to include my over time pay on their computation. So my question is, how is the 45 days compensation computed? I understand that I'm working in a freezone company but according to Ministry of Labor, over time salary should not be included on the computation.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Alternatively you can email them with any queries on [email protected] usually you will get a response within 24 hours.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

coder123 said:


> Kabayan.. anung nanyari s kaso mo? Nklipat kb? Halos same situation tyo.. probation period.. salamat..


I can here the footsteps a moderator coming.................


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> I can here the footsteps a moderator coming.................


Much easier for us if you click on the Report icon (looks like a triangular road sign). Then a message post goes to a top secret offshore in-volcano crater-type location, where boffins in white lab coats studiously review the offending post and make their snap decision about where the axe falls or not.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> Much easier for us if you click on the Report icon (looks like a triangular road sign). Then a message post goes to a top secret offshore in-volcano crater-type location, where boffins in white lab coats studiously review the offending post and make their snap decision about where the axe falls or not.


How spiffing Q . Thanks for the heads up.


----------

